# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  14 year old kills teacher then goes to movies

## texmaster

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion...illing_teacher

----------

DonGlock26 (10-24-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

texmaster (10-24-2013)

----------


## Fast and Loose

The kid wanted to get laid by the white bitch.  She said "No".  So she was beaten and killed by another of Obama'a children.  

Cause she deserved it.  Who did she think she was ?  She was a white ho cracker.

----------

Brewski (10-24-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Cause she deserved it.  Who did she think she was ?  She was a white ho cracker.


Interesting second post.  Too bad you believe that shit.

----------

gamewell45 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Fast and Loose

> Interesting second post.  Too bad you believe that shit.


Are you that stupid ?

----------

Brewski (10-24-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Are you that stupid ?


Not as stupid as those who think sarcasm works well on the Internet.  Those idiots really are fucking retarded.

----------


## Fast and Loose

> Not as stupid as those who think sarcasm works well on the Internet.  Those idiots really are fucking retarded.


So tell us what went down then !!  Instead of worrying about my post count you jackass !

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So tell us what went down then !!  Instead of worrying about my post count you jackass !


Sorry to hurt your feelings with the truth.  My deepest apologies and I'll remember your sensitivity to commentary in the future.

Have a nice day.  :Smile:

----------


## countryboy

Smells like SLH dirty socks in here.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fast and Loose

> Sorry to hurt your feelings with the truth.  My deepest apologies and I'll remember your sensitivity to commentary in the future.
> 
> Have a nice day.


LOL ..... tell us what happened then.  Or just shut up cause you can't hold your own here.

----------


## Network

Doubt 
It.

----------


## Network

Speaking of 14 yr olds

----------


## Network

Just kidding, she's 20+, perverts.

Bad Halloween Acting.






Purple & gold hair huh?  And the perpetrator looks like a young Baracka.




A hoax for you this time, racist-wingers.

----------


## Network

How do they do it and why?  I dunno but...
faked photo

pope2.png

By the way, TODAY logo = Saturn

Click image to see that lady in the back is clutching nothing, if you can't already see that these pictures are not taken from the same location.  For some reason, uploads from my computer rarely show up in full size, and load as attachments instead.

----------


## Network

These _women_ never met.

pope2.png

----------


## texmaster

> Just kidding, she's 20+, perverts.

----------

Network (10-24-2013)

----------


## texmaster

> Interesting second post.  Too bad you believe that shit.


So you know what happened?

----------


## Network

> 



That's from the new season of _American Horror Story_ on FX.  Emma Roberts, Julia's niece.

1st two season were really good, this one seems to be lacking a bit other than _pretty niecy._

----------

texmaster (10-24-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Smells like SLH dirty socks in here.


 It's NOT SLH, @countryboy, it's Shoot The Goose.

----------


## DonGlock26

> A law enforcement source said Chism told police that he followed 24-year-old Ritzer into the women’s restroom, punched her in the face and slashed her. Chism then put the teacher’s body into a recycling bin and dumped it in the woods near the school, the source said.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/25...massachusetts/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So you know what happened?


According to the news, a boy killed his teacher.  Reasons currently unknown.   I'll wait for his trial and life sentence to find out.

----------

Gemini (10-25-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

What disturbs me most about this is the seemingly casual disregard he displayed for what he did.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013),Gemini (10-25-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> What disturbs me most about this is the seemingly casual disregard he displayed for what he did.


Yes. And the casual disregard displayed by the boy himself.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> What disturbs me most about this is the seemingly casual disregard he displayed for what he did.


"By adult standards, children are insane".   Nothing they do surprises me.

----------


## Katzndogz

According to the nightly news last night, the teacher caught the boy drawing pictures in his notebook rather than working on a class assignment.  She told him to stay after school until he completed the assignment and that's why he killed her.  

There is something wrong with people today, some widespread sickness.   For one reason or other, children are growing up into savages.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013),Gemini (10-25-2013),texmaster (10-25-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

My fingers bleed from typing, and my throat is raw...from stating how it is the effects of moral relativism; who produced it and the consequences on our societies.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013),Trinnity (10-25-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

14 years old is old enough to know you don't do this.    Keith ablow this am on this topic.   This kid has no doubt displayed some disturbing behavior BEFORE this incident.

Additionally,  DAYAM!  He Could be OBAMA"S SON!!

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> Yes. And the casual disregard displayed by the boy himself.


Uhhhhhh wut?

----------


## Katzndogz

> 14 years old is old enough to know you don't do this.    Keith ablow this am on this topic.   This kid has no doubt displayed some disturbing behavior BEFORE this incident.
> 
> Additionally,  DAYAM!  He Could be OBAMA"S SON!!


If this boy did exhibit disturbing behavior, it was no doubt considered normal behavior.  The boy is black, in the black community being disrespected in a death penalty offense.

----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

> Interesting second post.  Too bad you believe that shit.


It's not at all far from the truth. Obama's handling of race relations has been a dismal failure. He has created worse not better feelings between whites and blacks. His Attorney General has been a big part of this administration's exacerbation of old hatreds as well. 
Obama gets an " F " in honor of this fallen innocent. 

P.S. - My prediction. The will now set out to smear this young teacher.

----------

Calypso Jones (10-25-2013),DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> The kid wanted to get laid by the white bitch.  She said "No".  So she was beaten and killed by another of Obama'a children.  
> 
> Cause she deserved it.  Who did she think she was ?  She was a white ho cracker.


There's no denying that this is the attitude shared by many blacks.  If white girls refuse their sexual advances, it must be because they are racist, and that sets off a violent rage that results in stories like these.  

This is similar to the story last week of a 15 year old getting beaten and nearly killed when a group of blacks attacked her after a football game.  The article stated that she was being "taunted" by the group, but it never goes on to say how she was being taunted.  I would wager she was being propositioned by several of the members of the group, and when she spurned their advances, they became violent.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> There is something wrong with people today, some widespread sickness.   For one reason or other, children are growing up into savages.


This is the rotten fruit of the Left's social revolution. When I was growing up, we didn't have a huge bloated gov't with countless laws. We had community morals. If you acted like an idiot, the neighborhood would straighten you out and if that didn't work the beat cop certainly would. There was no need for a Nanny State because most households had two parents. I didn't even know what divorce was until half way though grade school. One kid was struggling not to cry in school and acted like his dog had been run over by a truck. I later found out that his parents were getting divorced. He was a mess at school. These progressive radicals that act like divorce is not damaging to children are full of shit. 

Yes, there are times when divorce is justified with kids involved, but they are fairly limited and certainly nothing like the current norm.

----------

Brewski (10-25-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> There's no denying that this is the attitude shared by many blacks.  If white girls refuse their sexual advances, it must be because they are racist, and that sets off a violent rage that results in stories like these.  
> 
> This is similar to the story last week of a 15 year old getting beaten and nearly killed when a group of blacks attacked her after a football game.  The article stated that she was being "taunted" by the group, but it never goes on to say how she was being taunted.  I would wager she was being propositioned by several of the members of the group, and when she spurned their advances, they became violent.


I wonder if this teacher was molested or sexually assaulted? The media is keeping pretty quiet about that possibility.

----------


## Dan40

> According to the news, a boy killed his teacher.  Reasons currently unknown.   I'll wait for his trial and life sentence to find out.


We don't have to wait to know another black savage wantonly killed a white person.  Taking a life, white or black, has come to mean nothing to blacks.   

Savages.

----------


## Brewski

> I wonder if this teacher was molested or sexually assaulted? The media is keeping pretty quiet about that possibility.


Do you think it happened after he killed her, or during?  He was only 14 and he didn't look very big, I think she would have been able to beat him around quite a bit if that's what he was trying to do before slashing her throat.

----------


## Dan40

> I wonder if this teacher was molested or sexually assaulted? The media is keeping pretty quiet about that possibility.


If she wasn't sexually attacked by this savage, THAT would have been the first line of the leftist media's report.

----------


## Brewski

> If she wasn't sexually attacked by this savage, THAT would have been the first line of the leftist media's report.


That's true.  They will want to downplay this as much as possible without appearing as if they are ignoring the story.  If she was not sexually abused, they would have made a mention of it.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I wonder if this teacher was molested or sexually assaulted? The media is keeping pretty quiet about that *possibility.*


Do  you think they should speculate like the National Enquirer or Star magazine?  How about if they speculate it's a love triangle gone wrong between the teacher, the kid and her boyfriend who, it might turn out, was secretly gay and ordered the hit.  That way both racists and homophobes alike could dance on this woman's grave with glee!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> That's true.  They will want to downplay this as much as possible without appearing as if they are ignoring the story.  If she was not sexually abused, they would have made a mention of it.


Actually, no one will know until the autopsy, but people are free to speculate.  I speculate that half of the American public are idiots. Here's my proof:



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemini

> "By adult standards, children are insane".   Nothing they do surprises me.


Eh...to a degree that is a fair statement.

But murder?

C'mon, we have to have some expectation of the youth.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Do  you think they should speculate like the National Enquirer or Star magazine?  How about if they speculate it's a love triangle gone wrong between the teacher, the kid and her boyfriend who, it might turn out, was secretly gay and ordered the hit.  That way both racists and homophobes alike could dance on this woman's grave with glee!


I thought most blacks are alleged to be homophobes?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Eh...to a degree that is a fair statement.
> 
> But murder?
> 
> C'mon, we have to have some expectation of the youth.


It's an extremely violent crime, but it's also very rare.  A nation of over 310 Million Americans and the big news of the past couple days was one boy killed his teacher?  Yes, it's extremely bad and that kid will pay for that mistake for the remainder of his life, but out of "*3,380,300 full-time and part-time public school teachers*" one student killed one teacher.  Even if that happened once a day, 365 dead teachers out of over 3,300,000 million is a very small faction.  Less than 0.011 to be more exact. 

The _newz_ is in the entertainment business and bad _newz_ sells best.  This is a tragedy, but not something to get worked up about except by those directly affected.

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (10-26-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I thought most blacks are alleged to be homophobes?


Percentage-wise, I think you are correct, but in total numbers, White males come out on top by a long shot once again by sheer numbers.

----------


## Gemini

> It's an extremely violent crime, *but it's also very rare*.  A nation of over 310 Million Americans and the big news of the past couple days was one boy killed his teacher?  Yes, it's extremely bad and that kid will pay for that mistake for the remainder of his life, but out of "*3,380,300 full-time and part-time public school teachers*" one student killed one teacher.  Even if that happened once a day, 365 dead teachers out of over 3,300,000 million is a very small faction.  Less than 0.011 to be more exact. 
> 
> The _newz_ is in the entertainment business and bad _newz_ sells best.  This is a tragedy, but not something to get worked up about except by those directly affected.


You're right about the news.  More or less on the probability - depends on where you reside that dictates how safe your hide is.

Although rare, it is becoming more common among a all segments of race.  but regardless, blacks still take the cake in regards to violent crime despite being 12-13% of the total population.

Go else where in the world where their is a majority black population in an area where there are other races - and I could easily gamble that the place has high poverty, crime, broken families etc...

So what you want.  But certain breeds of men have certain propensities within them - some good and some evil.  And attempts to blend them together to 'create harmony amongst all' has been nothing but a dismal failure.  It has done nothing be create violence, contempt, and mistrust for each other.

----------

Brewski (10-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You're right about the news.  More or less on the probability - depends on where you reside that dictates how safe your hide is.
> 
> Although rare, it is becoming more common among a all segments of race.  but regardless, blacks still take the cake in regards to violent crime despite being 12-13% of the total population.


Agreed the odds of encountering violence go up in different sectors of the US.    Blacks do have a much higher percentage of violent crime incidents, but most violent crime is same race. Black-on-black and white-on-white as FBI statistics attest.

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...ables/table-43

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...e-data-table-6

----------


## Dan40

> It's an extremely violent crime, but it's also very rare.  A nation of over 310 Million Americans and the big news of the past couple days was one boy killed his teacher?  Yes, it's extremely bad and that kid will pay for that mistake for the remainder of his life, but out of "*3,380,300 full-time and part-time public school teachers*" one student killed one teacher.  Even if that happened once a day, 365 dead teachers out of over 3,300,000 million is a very small faction.  Less than 0.011 to be more exact. 
> 
> The _newz_ is in the entertainment business and bad _newz_ sells best.  This is a tragedy, but not something to get worked up about except by those directly affected.


Now I understand!  If the ruthless murdering savages keep their slaughter numbers low, it's all OK in your book.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> I thought most blacks are alleged to be homophobes?


They certainly voted against gay marriage here in California more than any other group.  You won't catch progressives chastising blacks on "homophobia", though.  Gee, I wonder why?

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Agreed the odds of encountering violence go up in different sectors of the US.    Blacks do have a much higher percentage of violent crime incidents, but most violent crime is same race. Black-on-black and white-on-white as FBI statistics attest.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...ables/table-43
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...e-data-table-6


Most are of the same race, this is true.  But it is essentially due to proximity and homogeneity of the community at hand.

When you take into account the population number and then consider the ratios on both of those graphs - it looks pretty damning to black people as a whole.  

Another problem is that it doesn't break down the differences between whites and brown hispanics which gives and unfair representation of whites.  But despite that, whites still look a hell of a lot better on the charts.

It's why I am such a fan of a free society, not this forced integration nonsense we have now.  Each type of people among their own it what is best.

If people want to mix and mingle of their own accord, they they do so without the force of government breathing down their neck about it.  I'm totally okay with that, they can enjoy that diversity all they want, with all of its boons and banes.

----------


## Brewski

> It's an extremely violent crime, but it's also very rare.  A nation of over 310 Million Americans and the big news of the past couple days was one boy killed his teacher?  Yes, it's extremely bad and that kid will pay for that mistake for the remainder of his life, but out of "*3,380,300 full-time and part-time public school teachers*" one student killed one teacher.  Even if that happened once a day, 365 dead teachers out of over 3,300,000 million is a very small faction.  Less than 0.011 to be more exact. 
> 
> The _newz_ is in the entertainment business and bad _newz_ sells best.  This is a tragedy, but not something to get worked up about except by those directly affected.


Something tells me you wouldn't be minimizing the story if it had been a black teacher killed by a white student.  Then, like Eric "My People" Holder said, it would be time for this nation of cowards to "have a discussion on race".  

When a black perpetrator commits a crime, the strategy is to zoom out as far as possible so that the problem looks small.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013),Gemini (10-25-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Agreed the odds of encountering violence go up in different sectors of the US.    Blacks do have a much higher percentage of violent crime incidents, but most violent crime is same race. Black-on-black and white-on-white as FBI statistics attest.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...ables/table-43
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr...e-data-table-6


14.12% of murdered whites were murdered by blacks.

07.19% of murdered blacks were murdered by whites.

So black savages murder whites at twice the rate that whites kill blacks and only 13% of the population is black and 77% is white.

----------


## Brewski

> Most are of the same race, this is true.  But it is essentially due to proximity and homogeneity of the community at hand.
> 
> When you take into account the population number and then consider the ratios on both of those graphs - it looks pretty damning to black people as a whole.  
> 
> Another problem is that it doesn't break down the differences between whites and brown hispanics which gives and unfair representation of whites.  But despite that, whites still look a hell of a lot better on the charts.
> 
> It's why I am such a fan of a free society, not this forced integration nonsense we have now.  Each type of people among their own it what is best.
> 
> If people want to mix and mingle of their own accord, they they do so without the force of government breathing down their neck about it.  I'm totally okay with that, they can enjoy that diversity all they want, with all of its boons and banes.


The FBI is going to start counting Hispanic crimes separately in their uniform crime reports starting next year.  It will be very interesting to see just how disproportionate black and Hispanic crime is compared to whites and Asians.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013),texmaster (10-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Something tells me you wouldn't be minimizing the story if it had been a black teacher killed by a white student.  Then, like Eric "My People" Holder said, it would be time for this nation of cowards to "have a discussion on race".  
> 
> *When a black perpetrator commits a crime, the strategy is to zoom out as far as possible so that the problem looks small.*


Sad but true, our government has its favorites.

----------


## Gemini

> 14.12% of murdered whites were murdered by blacks.
> 
> 07.19% of murdered blacks were murdered by whites.
> 
> So black savages murder whites at twice the rate that whites kill blacks and only 13% of the population is black and 77% is white.


I see I'm not the only one who noticed the discrepancy there.  Despite whites outnumbering blacks like approximately 11:1.  A curious development




> The FBI is going to start counting Hispanic crimes separately in their uniform crime reports starting next year.  It will be very interesting to see just how disproportionate black and Hispanic crime is compared to whites and Asians.


Then we'll be inundated with the reason how economics are to blame.  But I guess the data will be interesting to see.  I suspect you'll see white crimes going down markedly.

What amazes me though is oriental crimes.  It is strangely binary, they are either the most well behaved and smartest people in the world, or some of the absolute worst.  And they are pretty good and policing their own.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Something tells me you wouldn't be minimizing the story if it had been a black teacher killed by a white student.*  Then, like Eric "My People" Holder said, it would be time for this nation of cowards to "have a discussion on race".  
> 
> When a black perpetrator commits a crime, the strategy is to zoom out as far as possible so that the problem looks small.


Sorry, dude, but I'm not responsible for what those voices in your head tell you.  I'm just passing along some facts.  

If it had been the other way around, different races or even same races, my answer would be the same.  A tragedy for those involved, but I'm content to let God watch every sparrow fall.  I'm not going to get all excited about a race war or live in fear of being murdered in my bed because of a statistically rare event.  If I wanted to worry about something, it'd be about real shit like getting whacked by a 18-wheeler shedding tires as I'm driving to work.

----------


## Brewski

> Then we'll be inundated with the reason how economics are to blame.  But I guess the data will be interesting to see.  I suspect you'll see white crimes going down markedly.


They'll play up that angle as much as possible.  It is true that economics does play a part, but it's not the cause of this behavior.  If violent crime was simply a function of economics, then Hispanics would commit just as much, if not more, violent crime as blacks.  Hispanics have a similar percentage of their population below the poverty line, they drop out of High School at a higher rate than blacks, and they are less likely to graduate from college.  Still, they manage to not come close to the murder rate that blacks are responsible for.  

Chicago is a great example.  The city is pretty much 1/3 white, 1/3 Hispanic, and 1/3 black.  Blacks commit 76% of the murders in the city, Hispanics commit 19%, while whites commit just 3%.  

And how do economics explain the disproportionately high percentage of rape committed by these groups?   How does not having enough money make someone more likely to rape somebody?

75% of blacks are born without the benefit of 2 parents in the home.  It's usually the father MIA.  Hispanics are over 50%.  Whites have been climbing, and are now where blacks were in the 1960's.  Like Don said, the left's social revolution of the 60's is where this train derailed.





> What amazes me though is oriental crimes.  It is strangely binary, they are either the most well behaved and smartest people in the world, or some of the absolute worst.  And they are pretty good and policing their own.


They make more money, have more education, and commit less crime than whites, as a group.  Here's the group who will someday have to rule over a dysfunctional black and brown underclass.  I highly doubt they will have as much patience as whites had.

----------


## Gemini

> They'll play up that angle as much as possible.  It is true that economics does play a part, but it's not the cause of this behavior.  If violent crime was simply a function of economics, then Hispanics would commit just as much, if not more, violent crime as blacks.  Hispanics have a similar percentage of their population below the poverty line, they drop out of High School at a higher rate than blacks, and they are less likely to graduate from college.  Still, they manage to not come close to the murder rate that blacks are responsible for.  
> 
> Chicago is a great example.  The city is pretty much 1/3 white, 1/3 Hispanic, and 1/3 black.  Blacks commit 76% of the murders in the city, Hispanics commit 19%, while whites commit just 3%.  
> 
> And how do economics explain the disproportionately high percentage of rape committed by these groups?   How does not having enough money make someone more likely to rape somebody?
> 
> 75% of blacks are born without the benefit of 2 parents in the home.  It's usually the father MIA.  Hispanics are over 50%.  Whites have been climbing, and are now where blacks were in the 1960's.  Like Don said, the left's social revolution of the 60's is where this train derailed.


All the above being true.

But also, it does not explain why the afluent can commit violent crimes, or crimes at all - if we apply economics to crime that is.  Which just explains why economics is a poor thing to attach to violent crime.

----------


## RMNIXON

Anyone notice how often Max falls upon the collectivist sword? 


If I die at age 86 of heart failure so be it. We all die some day.

I would rather it not be at age 20 something from a terrorist attack or murdering rapist thug, and I can do nothing to prevent it. 

A person dies, not a statistic. 

Life has it's little dangers, but I say we don't encourage more of them by pretending they don't matter as much.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Chicago is a great example.  *The city is pretty much 1/3 white, 1/3 Hispanic, and 1/3 black.  Blacks commit 76% of the murders in the city, Hispanics commit 19%, while whites commit just 3%.*  
> 
> And how do economics explain the disproportionately high percentage of rape committed by these groups?   How does not having enough money make someone more likely to rape somebody?
> 
> 75% of blacks are born without the benefit of 2 parents in the home.  It's usually the father MIA.  Hispanics are over 50%.  Whites have been climbing, and are now where blacks were in the 1960's.  Like Don said, the left's social revolution of the 60's is where this train derailed.


Agreed on the demographics, but do you have any references to back up those crime numbers?

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/17/1714000.html






> They make more money, have more education, and commit less crime than whites, as a group. Here's the group who will someday have to rule over a dysfunctional black and brown underclass. I highly doubt they will have as much patience as whites had.


Since we are slowly selling off ourselves to the Chinese, Americans may find out in another 30 years just how patient they are with all non-Chinese races.   I'm guessing they won't be patient with either group.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Anyone notice how often Max falls upon the collectivist sword?


If you mean "collectivist" philosophically as in everything is connected, then that would be true.  Despite their tough talk, I doubt you or several others could survive alone in the wilderness if pushed out of a plane wearing only a parachute and a survival knife.   Even if they could survive physically, I think many would go at least partially insane after a year or two.  Most people aren't cut out to be hermits. 

If you mean that I think government should own and run everything, then that's either a bald-faced lie, which given your previous statements would be my first guess, or that you are simply wrong, which you've also proven on so many occasions that it is obvious why you have to resort to _argumentum ad hominem_ since you seem to have little left in terms of intellectual weaponry.

----------


## Dan40

> Anyone notice how often Max falls upon the collectivist sword? 
> 
> .


Max will make any statement, post any stat to excuse or divert attention from vicious murdering blacks.

Blacks make up just 13% of the population and 49.7% of ALL murder victims are murdered by blacks.

I don't care if there were only 100 murders per year.  Something is very wrong when the 13% blacks kill 49 of them.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Max will make any statement, post any stat to excuse or divert attention from vicious murdering blacks.


Translation:  Max isn't a racist asshole looking for an excuse to shoot "savages".

Dude, intelligent people understand that just because I don't call blacks savages or post facts for perspective doesn't mean I'm excusing anyone for being a criminal, much less a murderer.  



> We don't have to wait to know another black savage wantonly killed a white person. Taking a life, white or black, has come to mean nothing to blacks. 
> 
> Savages.

----------

Kolohe (10-26-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Translation:  Max isn't a racist asshole looking for an excuse to shoot "savages".
> 
> Dude, intelligent people understand that just because I don't call blacks savages or post facts for perspective doesn't mean I'm excusing anyone for being a criminal, much less a murderer.


Dudette, Intelligent people know you will say anything to excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything.  You have and you do, ALWAYS.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Dudette, Intelligent people know you will say anything to excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything.  You have and you do, ALWAYS.


Unsurprising how quickly you have to resort to _argumentum ad hominem_ as your only recourse.  

Okay, Dan, why don't you quote one of my posts where you think I "_excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything._"

----------


## Dan40

> Unsurprising how quickly you have to resort to _argumentum ad hominem_ as your only recourse.  
> 
> Okay, Dan, why don't you quote one of my posts where you think I "_excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything._"


42

Always an excuse, always misdirection, always defensive..

----------

DonGlock26 (10-25-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> Agreed on the demographics, but do you have any references to back up those crime numbers?
> 
> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/17/1714000.html


I certainly do:

2010:



2009: 

https://portal.chicagopolice.org/por.../News/09AR.pdf   (table 12b)

Blacks - 273 murders - 75.4%
White - 10 murders - 2.8%
Hispanic - 79 murders - 21.8%




> Since we are slowly selling off ourselves to the Chinese, Americans may find out in another 30 years just how patient they are with all non-Chinese races.   I'm guessing they won't be patient with either group.


I think you're right.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 42
> 
> Always an excuse, always misdirection, always defensive..


That's not an excuse, dude, that's simply a fact.  We have several people here living in terror of being murdered by "black savages" in their bed.  I'm simply reminding them that just because something is in the news doesn't make it common.   They'll most likely die of cancer, respiratory disease, intentional self harm or a car accident in that order.  It's called perspective.   If you don't like the fact I don't jump on the "lynch'em" bandwagon, that's just your problem.

Still waiting for you to prove that I "_excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything"_ as you posted earlier.  Don't worry, I won't be holding my breath.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do you think it happened after he killed her, or during?  He was only 14 and he didn't look very big, I think she would have been able to beat him around quite a bit if that's what he was trying to do before slashing her throat.


I believe he told the police that he followed her to the bathroom and punched her in the face then cut her up. Basically, the usual sucker-punch attack tactic.

----------


## DonGlock26

> It's not at all far from the truth. Obama's handling of race relations has been a dismal failure. He has created worse not better feelings between whites and blacks. His Attorney General has been a big part of this administration's exacerbation of old hatreds as well. 
> Obama gets an " F " in honor of this fallen innocent. 
> 
> P.S. - My prediction. The will now set out to smear this young teacher.


They very well may.. She will either have berated him for his academic shortcomings or she tried to come on to him and said she would cry rape so he beat and killed her in a panic response to wanton racism, and on and on and on.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If she wasn't sexually attacked by this savage, THAT would have been the first line of the leftist media's report.





> Do you think they should speculate like the National Enquirer or Star magazine? How about if they speculate it's a love triangle gone wrong between the teacher, the kid and her boyfriend who, it might turn out, was secretly gay and ordered the hit. That way both racists and homophobes alike could dance on this woman's grave with glee!




The media and the state are mute on the subject thus far. Usually, when a young woman is murdered by a lone male with no molestation, that obvious possibility is covered  with a statement that there is no evidence of it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Actually, no one will know until the autopsy, but people are free to speculate.  I speculate that half of the American public are idiots. Here's my proof:


You've explained Obama's second election victory.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I thought most blacks are alleged to be homophobes?


One of the media's best kept secrets is the on-going wave of hate crimes being committed against gays by blacks in NYC.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You've explained Obama's second election victory.


True.  Unfortunately, that same logic explains several elections, especially second term elections.

People reelected Clinton even though they all knew he was a lying womanizer.   They reelected Bush even though he led us into a unprovoked war at a cost of 1 TRILLION dollar and over 4400 American lives plus tens of thousands wounded. 

It's one thing to take a gamble on an unknown quantity, get some fresh blood in there but once the person has revealed themselves, isn't it stupid to reelect them? In the cases of Senators and Representatives, again and again?  What's wrong with people?

----------


## DonGlock26

> 14.12% of murdered whites were murdered by blacks.
> 
> 07.19% of murdered blacks were murdered by whites.
> 
> So black savages murder whites at twice the rate that whites kill blacks and only 13% of the population is black and 77% is white.


Dan, keep in mind your second statistic is lone offender/lone victim, so armed robbery homicides involving two or more robbers or two or more victims is not counted. So, the over all numbers are higher.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The FBI is going to start counting Hispanic crimes separately in their uniform crime reports starting next year.  It will be very interesting to see just how disproportionate black and Hispanic crime is compared to whites and Asians.


I really wonder, if Holder is going to let those numbers see the light of day?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Sorry, dude, but I'm not responsible for what those voices in your head tell you.  I'm just passing along some facts.  
> 
> If it had been the other way around, different races or even same races, my answer would be the same.  A tragedy for those involved, but I'm content to let God watch every sparrow fall.  I'm not going to get all excited about a race war or live in fear of being murdered in my bed because of a statistically rare event.  If I wanted to worry about something, it'd be about real shit like getting whacked by a 18-wheeler shedding tires as I'm driving to work.



Ok, you don't give a fuck about the black attacks on whites because of the odds. We get it. But, couldn't you make the same argument about the lynchings of blacks?

----------


## DonGlock26

> They'll play up that angle as much as possible.  It is true that economics does play a part, but it's not the cause of this behavior.  If violent crime was simply a function of economics, then Hispanics would commit just as much, if not more, violent crime as blacks.  Hispanics have a similar percentage of their population below the poverty line, they drop out of High School at a higher rate than blacks, and they are less likely to graduate from college.  Still, they manage to not come close to the murder rate that blacks are responsible for.  
> 
> Chicago is a great example.  The city is pretty much 1/3 white, 1/3 Hispanic, and 1/3 black.  *Blacks commit 76% of the murders in the city*,* Hispanics commit 19%*, *while whites commit just 3%.*  
> 
> And how do economics explain the disproportionately high percentage of rape committed by these groups?   How does not having enough money make someone more likely to rape somebody?
> 
> 75% of blacks are born without the benefit of 2 parents in the home.  It's usually the father MIA.  Hispanics are over 50%.  Whites have been climbing, and are now where blacks were in the 1960's.  Like Don said, the left's social revolution of the 60's is where this train derailed.
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly, there is a major problem in the urban areas of America that the establishment and the progressive apologists do not want to discuss.

76% is a big number. Max likes big numbers.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Anyone notice how often Max falls upon the collectivist sword? 
> 
> 
> If I die at age 86 of heart failure so be it. We all die some day.
> 
> I would rather it not be at age 20 something from a terrorist attack or murdering rapist thug, and I can do nothing to prevent it. 
> 
> A person dies, not a statistic. 
> 
> Life has it's little dangers, but I say we don't encourage more of them by pretending they don't matter as much.


If you ignore stuff like this, you will only get more of it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Max will make any statement, post any stat to excuse or divert attention from vicious murdering blacks.
> 
> Blacks make up just 13% of the population and 49.7% of ALL murder victims are murdered by blacks.
> 
> I don't care if there were only 100 murders per year.  Something is very wrong when the 13% blacks kill 49 of them.


There is a constant deflection vein in his posts. He can't say that those numbers show a troubled sub-culture.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Translation:  Max isn't a racist asshole looking for an excuse to shoot "savages".
> 
> Dude, intelligent people understand that just because I don't call blacks savages or post facts for perspective doesn't mean I'm excusing anyone for being a criminal, much less a murderer.


I'd say the teacher could have found a snub-nosed revolver rather useful in shooting her savage attacker. You remember her right? The subject of the thread.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I certainly do:
> 
> 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009: 
> 
> https://portal.chicagopolice.org/por.../News/09AR.pdf   (table 12b)
> ...



Red Pac-Man is eating everything up!

----------


## DonGlock26

> We have several people here living in terror of being murdered by "black savages" in their bed..


 _A__rgumentum ad hominem much?_

----------


## DonGlock26

> True.  Unfortunately, that same logic explains several elections, especially second term elections.
> 
> People reelected Clinton even though they all knew he was a lying womanizer.   They reelected Bush even though he led us into a unprovoked war at a cost of 1 TRILLION dollar and over 4400 American lives plus tens of thousands wounded. 
> 
> It's one thing to take a gamble on an unknown quantity, get some fresh blood in there but once the person has revealed themselves, isn't it stupid to reelect them? In the cases of Senators and Representatives, again and again?  What's wrong with people?


The parties have a pattern of running a second stringer against an incumbent.

----------


## Roadmaster

> One of the media's best kept secrets is the on-going wave of hate crimes being committed against gays by blacks in NYC.


 They are also keeping it a secret on the gays committing  crimes while pushing this behavior.

----------


## Dan40

> That's not an excuse, dude, that's simply a fact.  We have several people here living in terror of being murdered by "black savages" in their bed.  I'm simply reminding them that just because something is in the news doesn't make it common.   They'll most likely die of cancer, respiratory disease, intentional self harm or a car accident in that order.  It's called perspective.   If you don't like the fact I don't jump on the "lynch'em" bandwagon, that's just your problem.
> 
> Still waiting for you to prove that I "_excuse blacks of all responsibility for anything"_ as you posted earlier.  Don't worry, I won't be holding my breath.


Done and done.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> _A__rgumentum ad hominem much?_


How is it an _ad hominem_ when I quote examples?  Do you disagree that several here are very concerned, if not downright scared (or even hoping for?) a race war as in RaHoWa?

White nutjob murders a bunch of people in school and it's "he's a mental case".  Black nutjob kills a teacher and it's an example of "Those fucking savages are going kill us all!!!!  We've got to do something!!!"

Time until Dan40 accuses me of being a ******-lover and making excuses for blacks.....10....9....8....

----------


## DonGlock26

> How is it an _ad hominem_ when I quote examples?  Do you disagree that several here are very concerned, if not downright scared .


Your own backtracking is proof positive that you were using ad hom. attacks AFTER accusing others of doing so.

----------


## Dan40

> How is it an _ad hominem_ when I quote examples?  Do you disagree that several here are very concerned, if not downright scared (or even hoping for?) a race war as in RaHoWa?
> 
> White nutjob murders a bunch of people in school and it's "he's a mental case".  Black nutjob kills a teacher and it's an example of "Those fucking savages are going kill us all!!!!  We've got to do something!!!"
> 
> Time until Dan40 accuses me of being a ******-lover and making excuses for blacks.....10....9....8....


No accusation, just fact.

----------


## Gemini

> How is it an _ad hominem_ when I quote examples?  Do you disagree that several here are very concerned, if not downright scared (or even hoping for?) a race war as in RaHoWa?


I don't think anybody is terrified, but concerned with the growing trend?  Absolutely.  My children have to grow up in this world.  I'd like it to be a peaceful one.  And the facts are that majority black neighborhoods, or neighborhoods with a lot of integration are high crime areas.  Few exceptions to this general rule.

Hoping for a race war?  That is idiocy of the finest sort.  Only a fool hopes for war.  The white supremacist who talks about it, and the afro centrist freaks who call for it on CSPAN are both equally worthless.




> White nutjob murders a bunch of people in school and it's "he's a mental case".  Black nutjob kills a teacher and it's an example of "Those fucking savages are going kill us all!!!!  We've got to do something!!!"


Show me the legion of people trying to explain away the white nutjob's actions.  Whites dislike this crap just as much as anybody else does.  And on top of that, whites do it far less when you consider the ratios of total population numbers.

In case you haven't noticed, the public is always shouting 'gun control' whenever some monster does these mass shootings.  There is plenty of outrage.  But if we were to tally up the numbers of both mass shootings and regular murders of whites, and compare them to blacks regardless of victim's race.

Black still take the cake - and they are the minority.

Defending the indefensible is bizarre in my mind.  I'm not saying you defend bad behavior, but remaining silent and slithering around it, or pretending it is "just another murder" and such?  Not gonna fly.  You're either against evil in all machinations, or your not.  

This is one of those binary choices.  You see, I despise murderers, all of them - regardless of who does it.  If the media would actually do its job, we wouldn't be talking about it on the forum.  The selective reporting, or the absence of key facts - *like the description of the perpetrator that might actually help*, or the outright ignoring of a crime?  How about the mysterious ability to only find everything about white criminals?

There is a conspiracy going on.  You don't have to even like it, or admit it.  But it is happening and it affects us all.

----------

Brewski (10-26-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> How is it an _ad hominem_ when I quote examples?  Do you disagree that several here are very concerned, if not downright scared (or even hoping for?) a race war as in RaHoWa?
> 
> White nutjob murders a bunch of people in school and it's "he's a mental case".  Black nutjob kills a teacher and it's an example of "Those fucking savages are going kill us all!!!!  We've got to do something!!!"
> 
> Time until Dan40 accuses me of being a ******-lover and making excuses for blacks.....10....9....8....


It's unlikely that someone like you will ever see black criminality against whites as a problem.  You've been indoctrinated with the belief that blacks are the victims of whites in society, and anything bad that they do is the result of white oppression.  You'll clutch to this template no matter what, even if a member of your own family gets victimized at some point.  

http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cvus0502.pdf  (Table 42)

In 2005, there were over 37,000 white women raped by black men.  There were no black women raped by white men.  

If that does nothing to cause you to question your own preconceived notions on this topic, nothing will.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Max will make any statement, post any stat to excuse or divert attention from.....
> *



My edit!  :Walk:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Your own backtracking is proof positive that you were using ad hom. attacks AFTER accusing others of doing so.


Where have I backtracked? 




> No accusation, just fact.


Looks like I was off by about six hours.

----------


## Network

Reminder:

Didn't happen

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't think anybody is terrified, but concerned with the growing trend?  Absolutely.  My children have to grow up in this world.  I'd like it to be a peaceful one.  And the facts are that majority black neighborhoods, or neighborhoods with a lot of integration are high crime areas.  Few exceptions to this general rule.
> 
> Hoping for a race war?  That is idiocy of the finest sort.  Only a fool hopes for war.  The white supremacist who talks about it, and the afro centrist freaks who call for it on CSPAN are both equally worthless.


Idiocy is being nice but the constant references and one-sided comments can only lead to one conclusion.  Just because David Duke got smart, put on a suit and doesn't yell "******!" in public doesn't mean the agenda has changed.  Only the strategy.

If some here are really afraid in their constant posts about black violence, then the only alternative is they are fear-mongering. 




> Show me the legion of people trying to explain away the white nutjob's actions. Whites dislike this crap just as much as anybody else does. And on top of that, whites do it far less when you consider the ratios of total population numbers.


In case you missed it, there were indeed legions of Lefties trying to blame it on guns.  The Right correctly tagged the problem as one of mental illness and _legions_ of Second Amendment supporters, including yours truly, agreed. 

So what is the difference here?  Obviously the kid is fucked up.  How fucked up do you have to be to slit your teacher's throat?  As fucked up as shooting a roomful of kids?  I'd say so.  So why the difference between me saying Lanza, Loughner or Holmes is mentally ill and should be locked away for both their protection and ours and saying the same thing about a kid who slit his teacher's throat?  Is it because he's black?  

It seems to me the people who are making excuses here based on race on the racists, not me.  I'm trying to look at violence in our nation as a social problem.   At one time, the Irish, Italians, Vietnamese and other minorities had a large amount of violence in their societies.  Why was that? What changed? Can the same be applied to the black communities which are violence prone?

----------


## Network

Philip D Chism
Chasm
Schism
Child plz/

Quick, call up her closest friends to make the people feel bad for her!  Let's exploit her!  Terrible best friend acting.

That's what it is.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's unlikely that someone like you will ever see black criminality against whites as a problem.


Please tell me more about me, @Brewskier .  I'm curious.  What is my background, my upbringing, my education, my adult experiences and profession?

If you don't know, then please be honest enough to say so.   If you can't or won't do that, then I guess everyone on this forum will know a lot about people like _you_, eh?

----------


## Network

The reversal of this mind-control trial.




Deadless

----------


## DonGlock26

> Where have I backtracked?


You've gone from living in terror to "very concerned, if not downright scared".  That is backtracking.

----------


## Network

Show me a bullet to Hanged Man Trayvon or blood on the grass.   It was all planned bullshit from the start, you were born to be harassed. 

Unless you can see through it, their stained window hoaxed glass, then you can join me in telling all of them to kiss our rebel ass.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You've gone from living in terror to "very concerned, if not downright scared".  That is backtracking.


LOL.  That's your proof?  Rewording a sentence in a discussion?  

Don, do certain people or do they not commonly post threads of black on white violence to the exclusion of all other incidents of violence in America?

As the well know FBI stats show (see post #45), there is a lot of violence in America with over 6000 murders annually.  Why do certain people only worry about black on white murders?  Why not work on minimizing, if not eliminating (probably impossible) all murders?

----------


## DonGlock26

> LOL.  That's your proof?


Yep, you backed off your wild claim. LOL!!

----------


## Network

The wild claim is that it didn't happen.

Which it didn't.  Prove it did.

----------


## Brewski

> Please tell me more about me, @Brewskier .  I'm curious.  What is my background, my upbringing, my education, my adult experiences and profession?
> 
> If you don't know, then please be honest enough to say so.   If you can't or won't do that, then I guess everyone on this forum will know a lot about people like _you_, eh?


Irrelevant.  You could be a Lieutenant in the military, a school teacher, an engineer, an accountant, a construction worker, or a musician.  You could have gone to Harvard, to the local Junior College,  to Penn State, or just to High School.  PC indoctrination can affect anyone, even people who identify as conservative minded, though it seems to take root in liberals more easily.  

Not surprised you didn't respond to the statistics I brought up that shows that over 37,000 white women are raped every year by black men, no black women being raped by white men.  These are very troubling facts for your narrative, so they are best ignored.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Irrelevant.


Bullshit.  You just made a big deal about your perceptions of me but then you pussy out about the fact you know ZIP about me?  What kind of man would do that?  IMO, no man would do that.  Only Internet Tough Guys who have the spine of a jellyfish make such accusations then backpedal faster than a circus clown on a unicycle.




> It's unlikely that someone like you will ever see black criminality against whites as a problem. You've been indoctrinated with the belief that blacks are the victims of whites in society, and anything bad that they do is the result of white oppression. You'll clutch to this template no matter what, even if a member of your own family gets victimized at some point.


Sorry, son.  When you grow up and act like a man, I'll be happy to have further discussions with you.  Until then, you aren't worth my time.  Have a great life, kid.

----------


## Network

You all know zip about the fact that the media and government create these fake events.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Yeah, we know;  "Dammit, Jim, it's a CONSPIRACY!!!"

----------


## Brewski

> Bullshit.  You just made a big deal about your perceptions of me but then you pussy out about the fact you know ZIP about me?  What kind of man would do that?  IMO, no man would do that.  Only Internet Tough Guys who have the spine of a jellyfish make such accusations then backpedal faster than a circus clown on a unicycle.




My perceptions of you come from your posts on this topic.  I don't need to know which brand of diapers you wore as a baby to form an opinion on it.  Your little outburst is just the result of me hitting too close to home.  Keep downplaying black criminality.  I'm sure it gives you a warm, fuzzy feeling and appeases your white guilt.  




> Sorry, son.  When you grow up and act like a man, I'll be happy to have further discussions with you.  Until then, you aren't worth my time.  Have a great life, kid.


I'll be sure and look forward to that.  You seem like a really great person to talk to.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013)

----------


## Network

> Yeah, we know;  "Dammit, Jim, it's a CONSPIRACY!!!"



You really don't know,
Because you're a moron.

You should check out this thread to understand how to overcome your moronism

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...463#post152463

----------


## Roadmaster

> Not surprised you didn't respond to the statistics I brought up that shows that over 37,000 white women are raped every year by black men, no black women being raped by white men.  These are very troubling facts for your narrative, so they are best ignored.


 It's the black mans thinking, not all but a lot. It's almost like some have a war against black women and the way some act. Then you have some that think white women think they are too good for them so they attack them. They have a guy on youtube that's popular with many black men. He cuts down black women and gays but he is an atheist. He also gets films from court rooms that the media won't show. Here is one, excuse the language. Warning graphic language just in case.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> My perceptions of you come from your posts on this topic.


An amazing jump in logic.  You see my posts of homicide statistics and disparaging those who fear monger by posting only about black on white murders as some who 
will never see black on white crime as a problem and that I've been brain-washed that blacks are the true victims?  That's quite a feat.  You must have really limber legs and a very light head to make that jump. 

Are you sure the real problem isn't that I don't see all crime as a problem, but that I won't jump on the "lynch the ******" bandwagon with you, Dan, Don and others? 

I've mentioned this before and I'll post it again.  Rabies is a problem and without cure.  I think it's important to recognize the problem and do what we can to prevent it from happening to pets.  If a rabid dog is encountered, I feel bad for the dog, but I have no problem with putting it down for both its sake and the safety of others.  I do this without hate for the dog.  It's diseased.  There is no cure.  There is nothing else to be done.  

In the case of crime in black communities, this is a serious problem.  One in which I do believe there is a cure, but I am not sure what it is.  No, it is't white guilt and it sure as shit isn't free lunches and other handouts.  Affirmative action is institutionalized racism and should be eliminated, but jobs and increasing the number of middle class does seem to reduce crime regardless of race.  That doesn't mean handing out jobs either.  Creating a government-dependent population does not create a free and independent citizenry.  That said, we, citizens of the USA, still have a problem in search of a solution.  Sitting around calling for "lynch the ******" or like sentiments is not a long term solution.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You really don't know,
> Because you're a moron.
> 
> You should check out this thread to understand how to overcome your moronism
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...463#post152463


Nawww, I'll pass.  I can only read so much bullshit per day before I have to find something a little more intelligent and a lot more sane.

----------


## Canadianeye

I see this thinking as the problem.

"Idiocy is being nice but the constant references and one-sided comments can only lead to one conclusion. Just because David Duke got smart, put on a suit and doesn't yell "******!" in public doesn't mean the agenda has changed. Only the strategy."

The above is _the strategy_.

PCness applied strangles the discussion. PCness is the technique applied by the left. Hence, such bizarre statements coming the media that TEA Partiers are racists being endlessly spewed freezes the dialog, and when it surfaces on say...a forum...the same technique is applied.

Dan, Don and others are racists is the claim, simply because Dan, Don and others are forcing the dialog, that is not wanted.

Now the question becomes, why do some not want the dialog?

----------

Gemini (10-28-2013),Trinnity (10-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Dan, Don and others are racists is the claim, simply because Dan, Don and others are forcing the dialog, that is not wanted.
> 
> Now the question becomes, why do some not want the dialog?


Nothing wrong with pointing out the problem, but according to Dan, Don and some others, the problem is the "savages" themselves.  Like David Duke, they won't admit it in public, but their statements lead to only one conclusion:  eliminate the savages.  

They are not seeking solutions to crime and bringing the majority of blacks into the mainstream.  They are seeking to remove them entirely.  That's not only impractical, but morally wrong.

----------


## Trinnity

Trayvon as a career criminal in the making and he got what he deserved. Period. Anyone that brings up Trayvon again, is gonna get this same statement from me. I'm sick of this shit.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013),Katzndogz (10-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

So is Justin Bieber, but he has the money to hire armed guards.

----------

Archer (10-27-2013)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Trayvon as a career criminal in the making and he got what he deserved. Period. Anyone that brings up Trayvon again, is gonna get this same statement from me. I'm sick of this shit.


HOORAY!   Yes.  Trayvon Martin was a career criminal who had already moved out of the early stages of drug sales and burglary and into assaults.   The media manufacture of saintliness has done nothing but make other black thugs feel justified in their own attacks.

----------


## Dan40

> Nothing wrong with pointing out the problem, but according to Dan, Don and some others, the problem is the "savages" themselves.  Like David Duke, they won't admit it in public, but their statements lead to only one conclusion:  eliminate the savages.  
> 
> They are not seeking solutions to crime and bringing the majority of blacks into the mainstream.  They are seeking to remove them entirely.  That's not only impractical, but morally wrong.


Another PRIME example of your enabling for blacks.  More excuses for blacks.  More misdirection away from the obvious savagery of blacks.

I and others, state FACTS.  Facts are neither racist nor prejudiced.  They simply ARE what they are.

Blacks not only account for half of all murders while being only 13% of the population, but lead in almost every other crime stat. BY YOUR OWN LINKS!

If black crime of whatever kind was 13% or lower, then nothing could or should be said.  But the FACT is that in crime category after crime category, the crimes committed by blacks exceed and FAR exceed 13%.

In 30 categories of crimes kept by the FBI, blacks exceed 13% of those crimes except for DUI's and liquor law violations.

55% of all robberies are committed by blacks, is that racist on my part?

Do I want to eliminate blacks?  No.  But white people will NEVER have an answer to black problems.

White people are neither the cause of black problems, nor the solution to black problems.

BLACKS are the 100% cause of their own problems, their own savagery.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013),Gemini (10-28-2013)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Nothing wrong with pointing out the problem, but according to Dan, Don and some others, the problem is the "savages" themselves.  Like David Duke, they won't admit it in public, but their statements lead to only one conclusion:  eliminate the savages.  
> 
> They are not seeking solutions to crime and bringing the majority of blacks into the mainstream.  They are seeking to remove them entirely.  That's not only impractical, but morally wrong.


No we are not the same as separatist Abraham Lincoln whose goal was to round up every black person and send them back to Africa.

We CANNOT bring blacks into the mainstream.  The blacks who wanted to be in the mainstream already are.   The rest come to the table with the attitude "Bring me into the mainstream.  I DARE YOU to try".  Then there is this 14 year old black boy who said "Educate me, I'll kill you if you try." 

We have a significant percentage of the black population that has been raised on the teat of being owed.  They are owed simply everything.  Because they are owed, they are above the judgment of anyone who isn't black.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> We CANNOT bring blacks into the mainstream.  The blacks who wanted to be in the mainstream already are.   The rest come to the table with the attitude "Bring me into the mainstream.  I DARE YOU to try".  Then there is this 14 year old black boy who said "Educate me, I'll kill you if you try." 
> 
> We have a significant percentage of the black population that has been raised on the teat of being owed.  They are owed simply everything.  Because they are owed, they are above the judgment of anyone who isn't black.


People who want to join the mainstream should have the opportunity to do so.  Those who do not, that's their choice, but they will have to live life on their own dime unless it's in prison.

----------


## Brewski

> An amazing jump in logic.  You see my posts of homicide statistics and disparaging those who fear monger by posting only about black on white murders as some who 
> will never see black on white crime as a problem and that I've been brain-washed that blacks are the true victims?  That's quite a feat.  You must have really limber legs and a very light head to make that jump. 
> 
> Are you sure the real problem isn't that I don't see all crime as a problem, but that I won't jump on the "lynch the ******" bandwagon with you, Dan, Don and others? 
> 
> .





> Nothing wrong with pointing out the  problem, but according to Dan, Don and some others, the problem is the  "savages" themselves.  Like David Duke, they won't admit it in public,  but their statements lead to only one conclusion:  eliminate the  savages.  
> 
> They are not seeking solutions to crime and bringing the majority of  blacks into the mainstream.  They are seeking to remove them entirely.   That's not only impractical, but morally wrong.


For someone who made such a butthurt outburst over me supposedly jumping to conclusions, I find it hilarious that you would immediately accuse the people willing to discuss black on white crime as being advocates for racial genocide.   How do you live with this kind of hypocrisy?  




> In the case of crime in black communities, this is a serious problem.   One in which I do believe there is a cure, but I am not sure what it is.   No, it is't white guilt and it sure as shit isn't free lunches and  other handouts.  Affirmative action is institutionalized racism and  should be eliminated, but jobs and increasing the number of middle class  does seem to reduce crime regardless of race.  That doesn't mean  handing out jobs either.  Creating a government-dependent population  does not create a free and independent citizenry.  That said, we,  citizens of the USA, still have a problem in search of a solution.   Sitting around calling for "lynch the ******" or like sentiments is not a  long term solution.


I think your "******" strawman can be put away now.  You've used it too many times and you just come off looking like a raving emotional moron by continuing to use it.  If you can't debate in good faith, then just say so.  Save everyone the time. 

If you don't know what the solution is, then why pretend like our solution (bringing these crimes up to show serious dysfunction in the black community) is wrong?  Many people don't know about these crimes, and how prevalent they are, because the media refuses to talk about it.  If they ignored all racial crime discussion, that would be one thing, but they intentionally ignore/downplay black crimes against whites, while doing everything they can to broadcast white crimes against blacks, because the latter fits their narrative and agenda.  If 37,000 black women were raped by whites every year, with no white women being raped by blacks, the media would be talking about a rape epidemic among white men.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-27-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> An amazing jump in logic.  You see my posts of homicide statistics and disparaging those who fear monger by posting only about black on white murders as some who 
> will never see black on white crime as a problem and that I've been brain-washed that blacks are the true victims?  That's quite a feat.  You must have really limber legs and a very light head to make that jump. 
> 
> Are you sure the real problem isn't that I don't see all crime as a problem, but that I won't jump on the "lynch the ******" bandwagon with you, Dan, Don and others? 
> 
> I've mentioned this before and I'll post it again.  Rabies is a problem and without cure.  I think it's important to recognize the problem and do what we can to prevent it from happening to pets.  If a rabid dog is encountered, I feel bad for the dog, but I have no problem with putting it down for both its sake and the safety of others.  I do this without hate for the dog.  It's diseased.  There is no cure.  There is nothing else to be done.  
> 
> In the case of crime in black communities, this is a serious problem.  One in which I do believe there is a cure, but I am not sure what it is.  No, it is't white guilt and it sure as shit isn't free lunches and other handouts.  Affirmative action is institutionalized racism and should be eliminated, but jobs and increasing the number of middle class does seem to reduce crime regardless of race.  That doesn't mean handing out jobs either.  Creating a government-dependent population does not create a free and independent citizenry.  That said, we, citizens of the USA, still have a problem in search of a solution.  Sitting around calling for "lynch the ******" or like sentiments is not a long term solution.


You are just rationalizing away the problem. Statistics are no comfort to the victims, and you are forgetting the victims of robberies and beatings that don't get murdered but are victims none the less.

Using your logic, the Left should never complain about lynchings because they were exceedingly rare.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nothing wrong with pointing out the problem, but according to Dan, Don and some others, the problem is the "savages" themselves.  Like David Duke, they won't admit it in public, but their statements lead to only one conclusion:  eliminate the savages.  
> 
> They are not seeking solutions to crime and bringing the majority of blacks into the mainstream.  They are seeking to remove them entirely.  That's not only impractical, but morally wrong.


The problem is progressive ideology. Can you face that fact and stop calling everone a racist because they have the balls to discuss the grim reality that the Left's socila revolution has left us with?

----------


## DonGlock26

> So is Justin Bieber, but he has the money to hire armed guards.


Then, he'll end up like Tupac.

----------


## Dan40

> People who want to join the mainstream should have the opportunity to do so.  Those who do not, that's their choice, but they will have to live life on their own dime unless it's in prison.



Everyone does have that opportunity.  It IS an individual decision.  Not a govt decision, not a white decision, not a black decision.

----------


## DonGlock26

> HOORAY!   Yes.  Trayvon Martin was a career criminal who had already moved out of the early stages of drug sales and burglary and into assaults.   The media manufacture of saintliness has done nothing but make other black thugs feel justified in their own attacks.


The state of Florida and the media largely ignored that TM was found to be in possession of women's jewelry and a large screwdriver in school. GZ was watching for young black male break-in artists and he likely found one.

And, where did TM get a S&W .40 pistol that was found on his cell phone pics?

----------


## Trinnity

*Just a reminder, everyone. Please don't make personal attacks on each other. 

When we get to discussing black/race issues, people get real fired up.

Be civil, y'all.* 



 :Nono:

----------


## DonGlock26

> People who want to join the mainstream should have the opportunity to do so.  Those who do not, that's their choice, but they will have to live life on their own dime unless it's in prison.


Well, they don't. They have illegitimate children and stay on gov't aid of many kinds.

----------


## DonGlock26

Deleted for Trin.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Well, they don't. They have illegitimate children and stay on gov't aid of many kinds.


Which is why I think it odd that so many far Right Wingers are anti-abortion.  I don't advocate "free" abortions, but preventing unwanted pregnancies and sex education in schools then turning around and bitching about "there's too many illegitimate children!!!" seems to be a disconnect from the reality of human nature.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Then, he'll end up like Tupac.


If so, will people still be talking about him a year or ten later or would he be quickly forgotten?  If the latter, then why?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Which is why I think it odd that so many far Right Wingers are anti-abortion.  I don't advocate "free" abortions, but preventing unwanted pregnancies and sex education in schools then turning around and bitching about "there's too many illegitimate children!!!" seems to be a disconnect from the reality of human nature.


Now, who's wishing for black genocide. Bwahahahaha!!!  Hey, rather than murdering black babies, just take the profit out of the equation. Simple. Done.

----------


## DonGlock26

> If so, will people still be talking about him a year or ten later or would he be quickly forgotten?  If the latter, then why?


I'm not the Tigerbeat reader that brought him up. I forgot about Tupac until Rush mentoned that he had been shot in the balls and was actually One-Pac at the time of his demise. That I remembered. One-Pac! Hahahaha!!!!

----------

Perianne (10-27-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I'm not the Tigerbeat reader that brought him up. I forgot about Tupac until Rush mentoned that he had been shot in the balls and was actually One-Pac at the time of his demise. That I remembered. One-Pac! Hahahaha!!!!


Is that a true story?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Is that a true story?


I believe he was shot in the groin.

----------


## Perianne

> I believe he was shot in the groin.


I took care of a guy who was shot in the groin with a 12-gauge.  A mess.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I took care of a guy who was shot in the groin with a 12-gauge.  A mess.


Then you have evidence of what a shotgun can do to the human body.  Was it a hunting accident, a dispute or something else?

----------


## Perianne

> Then you have evidence of what a shotgun can do to the human body.  Was it a hunting accident, a dispute or something else?


A dispute.  He survived after weeks of care.

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-28-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> A dispute.  He survived after weeks of care.


Survived as a eunuch?  :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Hoping for a race war?  That is idiocy of the finest sort.  Only a fool hopes for war.  The white supremacist who talks about it, and the afro centrist freaks who call for it on CSPAN are both equally worthless.


Agreed.  Which do you believe DonGlock is; the white supremacist or the afro-centrist?  :Smile: 

*The race war has begun: Black on white attacks since Trayvon*





> _And_ Obamas race war rages on_._

----------


## Katzndogz

> Agreed.  Which do you believe DonGlock is; the white supremacist or the afro-centrist? 
> 
> *The race war has begun: Black on white attacks since Trayvon*


Didn't everyone KNOW this was going to happen?    Riots were predicted.  That didn't happen so everyone was happy.  Except that isolated individual attacks and flash mobs have been substituted for massive riots.  They kill more people.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-28-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Didn't everyone KNOW this was going to happen?    Riots were predicted.  That didn't happen so everyone was happy.  Except that isolated individual attacks and flash mobs have been substituted for massive riots.  They kill more people.


Muggings and other random acts of street crime don't constitute a race war except in the minds of those seeking to start one.   

You are free to cower and believe as you please.  If a black man knocks on your door and "in self-defense" you end up shooting a UPS delivery man, do you think you should go to prison for manslaughter or do you think shooting black people is a God-given right for white people?

----------


## Katzndogz

> Muggings and other random acts of street crime don't constitute a race war except in the minds of those seeking to start one.   
> 
> You are free to cower and believe as you please.  If a black man knocks on your door and "in self-defense" you end up shooting a UPS delivery man, do you think you should go to prison for manslaughter or do you think shooting black people is a God-given right for white people?


Race war?   Of course it's a race war!  It's a race war the same way middle eastern countries that experience bombings are in a religious war, the same way the British were at war with the IRA.   The difference between THIS race war and other wars, is that white people are not supposed to fight back, but die.  That will keep it from being a "war".  

I live in Los Angeles and we are constantly warned NOT to open the door for anyone.  Not a utility worker, not the UPS man, not the Fed Ex man.   UPS and FED EX send me a text that the UPS man or Fed Ex man is at my door.  Otherwise I wouldn't open it.  If someone dressed as a UPS or Fed Ex worker made any move to getting through that locked door, I would of course, blow him away without a thought.  I would not go to prison.   Did George Zimmerman go to prison?  Is Alexian Lien in prison?   That you even THINK that self defense is enough to send someone to prison is just an indication of how bad it really is.  

How fast would the "war" explode if people like this teacher picked up a tire iron and brained the 14 year old; if Delbert Belton had been armed; if Ronald and Alanna Russo had a weapon in their car: Chris Lane was shot in the back, not much he could have done.  The men and women killed during the black "knock out" games.  The babies shot in strollers because black teens just wanna have fun.   There is one thing, and only one thing, keeping the nation from falling into a bloody block by block race war and that's the willingness of white people to die because a black person thinks they should.   This will not go on forever.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-28-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Agreed.  Which do you believe DonGlock is; the white supremacist or the afro-centrist? 
> 
> *The race war has begun: Black on white attacks since Trayvon*


The black on white race war started long before the Traygone Martin incident.  And that was a black on Hispanic attack anyway.

Blacks have been attacking whites for decades.  While blacks enjoy attacking and killing whites, fortunately they seem to enjoy attacking and killing other blacks even more.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-28-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I live in Los Angeles and we are constantly warned NOT to open the door for anyone.


You should move to Texas.  I often leave my door unlocked.

----------


## Trinnity

There's always a breaking point. It hasn't been reached.

----------


## Dan40

> You should move to Texas.  I often leave my door unlocked.


Might there be a few differences between California gun laws and Texas gun laws?

----------

Gemini (10-28-2013),Perianne (10-28-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> There's always a breaking point. It hasn't been reached.


As far as California goes, I reached mine back in 1985 and left as soon as I could.

----------


## Gemini

> It's the black mans thinking, not all but a lot. It's almost like some have a war against black women and the way some act. Then you have some that think white women think they are too good for them so they attack them. They have a guy on youtube that's popular with many black men. He cuts down black women and gays but he is an atheist. He also gets films from court rooms that the media won't show. Here is one, excuse the language. Warning graphic language just in case.


Well, he's got a point.

The good thing is that he is essentially immune to mainstream criticism because of the virtue of his skin.  Just imagine the explosion if some white dude were to say the same stuff.

Regardless, everything he said is true.  Especially the bipolar comments.  It is a good general rule to go by.  But as always there are exceptions to the rules.

----------


## Gemini

> Idiocy is being nice but the constant references and one-sided comments can only lead to one conclusion.  Just because David Duke got smart, put on a suit and doesn't yell "******!" in public doesn't mean the agenda has changed.  Only the strategy.


It's because there is only one real solution - separation.  We have decades of criminal files indicating that whites and blacks do not mix well with each other.

BTW, have you ever actually read anything or seen any of David Duke's videos?  Sure I don't think the guy is a saint,  But I don't think Farrakhan is either, but both have compelling points and are similar in many ways.




> In case you missed it, there were indeed legions of Lefties trying to blame it on guns.  The Right correctly tagged the problem as one of mental illness and _legions_ of Second Amendment supporters, including yours truly, agreed.


And his face and description were all over the news instantly.  Fort Hood shooter?  Took a while longer.

Ask yourself why nobody except black people knows what a "ghetto lobster" is?  That should make national headlines.  Not a peep.




> So what is the difference here?  Obviously the kid is fucked up.  How fucked up do you have to be to slit your teacher's throat?  As fucked up as shooting a roomful of kids?  I'd say so.  So why the difference between me saying Lanza, Loughner or Holmes is mentally ill and should be locked away for both their protection and ours and saying the same thing about a kid who slit his teacher's throat?  Is it because he's black?


Probably because one breed of man has a long history of doing this, while the other, despite numerical superiority still doesn't achieve the same ratio of barbarism in both number and heinousness.




> It seems to me the people who are making excuses here based on race on the racists, not me.  I'm trying to look at violence in our nation as a social problem.   At one time, the Irish, Italians, Vietnamese and other minorities had a large amount of violence in their societies.  Why was that? What changed? Can the same be applied to the black communities which are violence prone?


All of the orientals and europeans managed to have times of relative peace and at times grow out of such heinous behavior, our african counterparts have historically yet to do so.  And by the looks of it, I'm not hopeful.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I took care of a guy who was shot in the groin with a 12-gauge.  A mess.


I'll bet it hurt like the dickens.  :Drumdude:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Agreed.  Which do you believe DonGlock is; the white supremacist or the afro-centrist? 
> 
> *The race war has begun: Black on white attacks since Trayvon*


I'm a civilization centrist. The Leftists are not. They accept this and countless black on black homicides as a new normal.

----------


## Gemini

> Agreed.  Which do you believe DonGlock is; the white supremacist or the afro-centrist? 
> 
> *The race war has begun: Black on white attacks since Trayvon*


Sounds more like white nationalism than white supremacy.  And yes, there is a stark difference between the two.

I am very sympathetic to white nationalists and their causes.

----------


## Gemini

> Muggings and other random acts of street crime don't constitute a race war except in the minds of those seeking to start one.


Lol...so what is war then?  Near as I can tell it is fairly similar to what it was thousands of years ago: Invasion, murder, robbery, rape of the native women, and plunder of their belongings.  

Did I miss something?




> You are free to cower and believe as you please.  If a black man knocks on your door and "in self-defense" you end up shooting a UPS delivery man, do you think you should go to prison for manslaughter or do you think shooting black people is a God-given right for white people?


Uh...you're reaching pretty deep with that one.  I think anybody with a shred of common sense knows it too.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Sounds more like white nationalism than white supremacy.  And yes, there is a stark difference between the two.
> 
> I am very sympathetic to white nationalists and their causes.


I see any form of racial differentiation as being negative.   You know in the Marine Corps the only color that mattered was green.  Why is it different on the outside?  Why shouldn't the only colors that matters are Red, White and Blue?

I see "white nationalists" as being as racist as the NAACP, the Black Caucus and any other group that would go ballistic if there was  "White Male" equivalent.

----------


## Dan40

> I'll bet it hurt like the dickens.


EDIT:

I'll bet it hurt like the dickens.

----------

DonGlock26 (10-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Uh...you're reaching pretty deep with that one.  I think anybody with a shred of common sense knows it too.


Not all all.  Either the people posting this shit are full of bullshit and lying or they really believe it.   If they believe it, the consequences are obvious.  

The shooting death of 16 year old Yoshihiro Hattori and the more recent shooting of Jonathan Ferrell beg the question, "If these men had been white, would they have been killed?"  FEAR is one of the most powerful emotions in our species.  We should be careful about letting it rule our society.  You, as a Marine, should know this.

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/05/21/us...-as-scary.html

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...icle-1.1458612

----------


## Gemini

> I see any form of racial differentiation as being negative.   You know in the Marine Corps the only color that mattered was green.  Why is it different on the outside?  Why shouldn't the only colors that matters are Red, White and Blue?


Excellent question.  Why do blacks commit so many crimes against whites?  Why does color matter?  Why should they hate whites because of what a hispanic guy did to their 'martyr' Trayvon?

Answer?  People are tribal, always have been and always will be.  Fighting against something so ingrained in human nature is a fools errand.

I'll have better luck commanding a fish to to do algebra.

Racial differentiation is only bad when it is purposed to do bad things.  If I had a goal to only help say...mexicans, brown ones at that.  Would that be bad?  I'm helping people right?  Or is my helping only a specific group of people bad?

The engine of the action isn't to blame, it is the direction it is put in.  Now if I had a program that was set up for the annihilation of say...Tongans, and only Tongans, I think we could all agree this is a bad thing.




> I see "white nationalists" as being as racist as the NAACP, the Black Caucus and any other group that would go ballistic if there was  "White Male" equivalent.


Is that so?  So than logically you have a beef against Jews in Israel than correct?  And the fact that they want a homogenous society must grind your gears then right?

----------


## Gemini

> Not all all.  Either the people posting this shit are full of bullshit and lying or they really believe it.   If they believe it, the consequences are obvious.


So there is something wrong about using logical deduction to point out a fatal flaw in the future based off of past events in history that correlate with current events?

Okay...




> The shooting death of 16 year old Yoshihiro Hattori and the more recent shooting of Jonathan Ferrell beg the question, "If these men had been white, would they have been killed?"  FEAR is one of the most powerful emotions in our species.  We should be careful about letting it rule our society.


Fear often will keep a man alive.  Don't want to get shot?  Don't show up on Halloween and act aggressive at the door - it might extend your lifespan.




> You, as a Marine, should know this.


Indeed, I was a government employee at one time, what of it?




> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...icle-1.1458612


This link alone proves the media bias we have all been talking about.  Perfect description of the victim and the killer.  How come we can't get info like this when the races are reversed?

It's almost like they're selectively reporting crimes.....

----------


## Dan40

OK, I get it.

Blacks have to murder and rob like drooling savages because they're misunderstood.

That clears it all up for me.  Howsa about you?

----------

DonGlock26 (10-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So there is something wrong about using logical deduction to point out a fatal flaw in the future based off of past events in history that correlate with current events?


Not at all, but there is a lot wrong with being so fearful that a person shoots first and asks questions later.    If the dead people don't bother you, may the consequences to the shooters should bother you.

While Hattori's shooter, Rodney Peairs, was acquitted of manslaughter, but ended up owing $650,000 in a civil suit.  The fate of the police officer who shot Ferrell remains to be determined, but he is probably facing jail time and would also be subject to a wrongful death lawsuit.

Letting fear run one's life is as stupid as letting the little head rule the big head no matter how good looking or enticing a woman may be.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Excellent question.  Why do blacks commit so many crimes against whites?  Why does color matter?


Is it just a color question or are there other factors involved?  Most black crimes are against other blacks, but you are correct that there is as disproportiante amount of black-on-white crimes compared to the reverse.  Why?  According to the racists on the forum, it's because they are ******s, savages, degenerates, etc., etc.  Pretty much the same excuses to walk Jews into "the showers".  Looking at history, I think part of the problem is economic and opportunity.  Those who think "Separate but equal" are wrong, but it's not just whites who have believed that philosophy.   Many black leaders and organizations seek to differentiate between black and white thus perpetuating racial divisions.  They say that isn't their purpose, and I believe them, but that is the result and I'm a big believer in results.

People can say whatever they like, but, IMO, it's the results that count and nothing else.

----------


## Canadianeye

I often wonder if anyone is really interested in seriously looking at the real issues involving race, or even a proper dialog beyond the usual drivel.

I think the place to begin is cannibalism.

----------


## Gemini

> Is it just a color question or are there other factors involved?  Most black crimes are against other blacks, but you are correct that there is as disproportiante amount of black-on-white crimes compared to the reverse.  Why?  According to the racists on the forum, it's because they are ******s, savages, degenerates, etc., etc.  Pretty much the same excuses to walk Jews into "the showers".  Looking at history, I think part of the problem is economic and opportunity.  Those who think "Separate but equal" are wrong, but it's not just whites who have believed that philosophy.   Many black leaders and organizations seek to differentiate between black and white thus perpetuating racial divisions.  They say that isn't their purpose, and I believe them, but that is the result and I'm a big believer in results.
> 
> People can say whatever they like, but, IMO, it's the results that count and nothing else.


You only addressed one line off the post.

----------


## Gemini

> I often wonder if anyone is really interested in seriously looking at the real issues involving race, or even a proper dialog beyond the usual drivel.
> 
> I think the place to begin is cannibalism.


Usually the victims want the dialogue so that the victimization will stop.  Rarely does an oppressor grow a conscience and want to know how his victims feel, and what he can do to make it all better.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You only addressed one line off the post.


1.  You didn't even address my response to your one line.

2.  I don't do "text walls".  I consider them to be academic bullshit and mostly academic jerking off.  Just pasting a hundred lines of text with multiple points only serves to entertain the poster.  Fuck that.  I try to entertain the reader, not just you.  I'm trying to make a clear, concise point.  Not just serve _your_ interests.  If you can't handle that, then put me on ignore.

Text is a poor medium of communication.  We could resolve more of our differences in a 15 minute face-to-face conversation than in a week of posting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I often wonder if anyone is really interested in seriously looking at the real issues involving race, or even a proper dialog beyond the usual drivel.


People who are afraid only want to resolve their fears _regardless of the long term consequences_.  Fear isn't logical.

----------


## Gemini

> 1.  You didn't even address my response to your one line.


Address my argument in its entirety and I shall do so in kind.  I have a pretty good history of following through on it, unless it is blatantly retarded.




> 2.  I don't do "text walls".  I consider them to be academic bullshit and mostly academic jerking off.


For the most part, I agree with you.




> Just pasting a hundred lines of text with multiple points only serves to entertain the poster.  Fuck that.  I try to entertain the reader, not just you.  I'm trying to make a clear, concise point.  Not just serve _your_ interests.  If you can't handle that, then put me on ignore.


You assume I pasted the whole thing?  If so, you made an error.  I was looking for a dialogue,  and your sudden wish to have yourself ignored doesn't serve my interests, nor yours desires I think.




> Text is a poor medium of communication.  We could resolve more of our differences in a 15 minute face-to-face conversation than in a week of posting.


I don't really think we have differences per se.  But we do think differently on a specific topic.  But otherwise - you're entirely correct.  Text is one of the clumsiest ways to communicate ideas.

----------


## Gemini

> People who are afraid only want to resolve their fears _regardless of the long term consequences_.  Fear isn't logical.


Fear is not always misplace either.  While fear itself usually results in rash actions, it is usually from rash actions of an outside party that the fear is installed.

A sense of caution, or simple prudent wisdom and foresight should not also be mistaken for fear.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Fear is not always misplace either.  While fear itself usually results in rash actions, it is usually from rash actions of an outside party that the fear is installed.
> 
> A sense of caution, or simple prudent wisdom and foresight should not also be mistaken for fear.


Disagreed about fear, but agreed about caution.  _Fear_ is an emotion, but caution is logical.

If a black man comes up to my door at midnight, pounding on it and screaming "Help me, dammit, help me", if I was afraid, I'd just shoot through the door about a foot below the peephole.  OTOH, if I was confident, but prudent, I'd talk to him.  "Hey, stop pounding on my door.  What do you want?"  Obviously I'd be behind some cover and have my 12 gauge pointed at the door, but I wouldn't shoot unless I absolutely needed to do so.  In the previous cases, that was not so.  The shooters, including a trained police officer, shot innocent people out of, IMO, F-E-A-R.  They shot out of emotion, not logic.

----------


## Gemini

> Disagreed about fear, but agreed about caution.  _Fear_ is an emotion, but caution is logical.
> 
> If a black man comes up to my door at midnight, pounding on it and screaming "Help me, dammit, help me", if I was afraid, I'd just shoot through the door about a foot below the peephole.  OTOH, if I was confident, but prudent, I'd talk to him.  "Hey, stop pounding on my door.  What do you want?"  Obviously I'd be behind some cover and have my 12 gauge pointed at the door, but I wouldn't shoot unless I absolutely needed to do so.  In the previous cases, that was not so.  The shooters, including a trained police officer, shot innocent people out of, IMO, F-E-A-R.  They shot out of emotion, not logic.


Caution is only fear with a little logic sprinkled on it.

The rest I agree with.  No sense in blowing a man away unless you have a compelling reason to do so.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Caution is only fear with a little logic sprinkled on it.


Disagreed.  Logic includes caution.  It's reason.

Fear is an emotion, lacking in logic.  People who freeze are reacting _emotionally_.  People who shoot blindly through doors are reacting _emotionally_.

A reasonable person reacts with reason.  We're human, so we can't escape our emotions, but we can certainly work to not let those emotions rule our lives.  Your call.

----------


## DonGlock26

The gov't is desperate to keep the facts of this case secret. What did this killler say? What did they find?







> Prosecutor: `No evidence of misconduct' by slain Danvers teacher 
> 
> 
> Monday, November 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion...medium=twitter
> ...

----------

texmaster (11-05-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

This seems to be an unusually sealed case. I think the media will ultimately be successful in getting the official records. 

The defense is certainly entitled to the state's evidence. There is no other suspect. So, why all the secrecy?





> *Teacher 'murdered by infatuated student' did nothing wrong: Prosecutors defend 24-year-old's reputation at secret evidence hearing*
> 
> 
> *New information volunteered about the relationship between Colleen Ritzer and Philip Chism as media continues to fight for the 'vacuum' case file to be made public 
> **Chism, 14, allegedly killed his 24-year-old teacher with a box-cutter then dumped her body in a recycling bin behind Danvers High School, Massachusetts**Police prosecutors now say there is 'absolutely no evidence of any misconduct or wrongdoing by Ms Ritzer' 
> **Statements come after it was revealed several students will give testimony about 'one crucial thing' they saw in the hours leading up to the death  of Ms Ritzer
> *
> 
> By WILL PAYNE IN BOSTON, MASSACHUSETTS
> ...


Continued:

----------


## DonGlock26

> The Essex County District Attorney's office have told the MailOnline they do not have any idea why Chism allegedly did what he did. They also said that, while they are trying to uncover a motive, it is not their primary focus as they do not need one to secure a conviction. 
> 
> A spokeswoman said: 'The motive is part of any investigation, but ultimately we don't have to prove a motive. When you are piecing together any investigation, you are looking for an explanation, but I wouldn't want characterize where we are with that at this stage. Honestly, who knows why anyone would do something like this.'
> 
> And a police source said they were in the same position as the DA. One unnamed officer revealed: 'We have no idea why he did this. We have questioned him and got nothing. We have spoken to authorities in Tennessee and other than a couple of minor scrapes at school he was a well behaved student.
> 
> 
> 
> 'As far as I am aware he was not on medication. The only thing anyone can come up with is that he had feelings for her that were not returned, but that is just a theory. It really is a complete mystery. and it is unclear whether we will ever really know why he did it.'
> ...



The Daily Mail usually does a better job reporting about American criminal case than the US media.

Do you think this trial will get the media's attention like the Casey Anthony murder trial?

----------

texmaster (11-05-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> This seems to be an unusually sealed case. I think the media will ultimately be successful in getting the official records. 
> 
> The defense is certainly entitled to the state's evidence. There is no other suspect. So, why all the secrecy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued:


Just RACIST liberals trying to protect another black thug.  I imagine they are scrambling to find some way to blame the victim for causing herself to be murdered.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-05-2013)

----------


## Gemini

Seems like they are buying time to properly coach the kid prior to trial regarding the evidence.

They need time to get their story straight.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-05-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Just RACIST liberals trying to protect another black thug.  I imagine they are scrambling to find some way to blame the victim for causing herself to be murdered.


Clearly, something is so bad that it is worth concealing from the American people.

----------


## Roadmaster

When it comes to a player they will do anything in hope he can keep him playing. Most likely he plays other sports too. Is it wrong yes but they have been doing this for years.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> When it comes to a player they will do anything in hope he can keep him playing. Most likely he plays other sports too. Is it wrong yes but they have been doing this for years.


There's a big difference between looking the other way on a traffic ticket and ignoring the brutal murder of a teacher.

----------


## Hansel

> Sorry to hurt your feelings with the truth.  My deepest apologies and I'll remember your sensitivity to commentary in the future.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Tell us your version of the truth.  Rape is a likely motive for the crime he committed.  I think the little punk is suffering some sort of cognitive disconnect, as do most Groids.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Tell us your version of the truth.  Rape is a likely motive for the crime he committed.  I think the little punk is suffering some sort of cognitive disconnect, as do most Groids.


In this case? Yet to be determined, but my guess is this kid is fucked with a capital "F".   He likely murdered his teacher and will spend the next 40-60 years in prison.  That, however, is up to the courts; a judge and jury.   

I hope the Prosecution does their job well.  I hate seeing murderers get off on technicalities because some lawyer or cop was over-zealous.

----------

Gemini (11-07-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> ​*Judge refuses to unseal documents in Danvers High murder*
> 
> 
> *By John R. Ellement and Martin Finucane*
> 
>  |  GLOBE STAFF     NOVEMBER 08, 2013
> 
> A Salem District Court judge today refused to unseal a search warrant affidavit filed in the investigation of the murder of Danvers High School teacher Colleen Ritzer.
> Ritzer was allegedly murdered inside Danvers High School by Philip Chism, a 14-year-old sophomore who was one of Ritzer’s math students.
> ...


Clearly, they are hiding something that would upset the victim's family.

----------


## Carlsen

.
.

*REMEMBER  BEAUTIIFUL  AUTUMN PASQUALE*

.


.

*chris lane baseball player*



.


remember Jonathan Foster
.



.

REMEMBER ANTONIO SANTIAGO KILLED I N HIS BASKET




*Christina Edkins killed on Birmingham bus*


6aa38a34-2b05-11e3-9b28-0a0c02230000.jpg

.

*Colleen Ritzer teacher*

.



.

*Jane E. Juergens  jogger* 

.




　

.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-08-2013)

----------


## Brewski

> .
> .
> 
> *REMEMBER  BEAUTIIFUL  AUTUMN PASQUALE*
> 
> .



.
8857579_600x338.jpg

*



			
				chris lane baseball player
			
		

*


> 




729accused2-620x349.jpg




> remember Jonathan Foster
> .


abc_ktrk_boy_missing_101230_wg.jpg

.


> REMEMBER ANTONIO SANTIAGO KILLED I N HIS BASKET


o-ANTONIO-SANTIAGO-SHOOTING-DEMARQUISE-ELKINS-facebook.jpg





> *Christina Edkins killed on Birmingham bus*
> 
> 
> 6aa38a34-2b05-11e3-9b28-0a0c02230000.jpg


similane.jpeg

.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-08-2013)

----------


## Brewski

*



			
				Colleen Ritzer teacher
			
		

*


> .




Police-accuse-Danvers-student-in-death-of-Colleen-Ritzer-785x588.jpg






> .
> 
> *Jane E. Juergens  jogger* 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11.png



Never forget, diversity is our strength.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-08-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> [B]
> 
> Police-accuse-Danvers-student-in-death-of-Colleen-Ritzer-785x588.jpg
> 
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 11.png
> ...



Progressives consider them collateral damage in the 'Forever War' against traditional Western Civilization.

But, since the Left is now owned by the globalist bankers and crony capitalists, I wonder what the average Leftist Lotus eater thinks they are really going to get from the "rich" besides the mere promise of crumbs from their table ever four years.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *
> Philip Chism is WHITE? Danvers, Mass Police Say So!*
> 
> Posted on November 13, 2013by freegirl100
> 
> _
> Police report for Philip Chasm, listing him as white._A dear reader noted that according to a copy of the police report related to the slaying ofColleen Ritzer, her alleged and accused (and self-confessed) murderer Philip Chism is white.  His mother looks white, but his father must be African American since Philip Chism looks pretty much like Barack Obama, in terms of his complexion – not to mention his facial features.  In fact, if Barack Obama had a son he really would look like Philip Chism!
> 
> So, if this report is authentic, why did the Massachusetts police categorize Chism as white – with a dark complexion (as if he was Mediterranean or something)?
> ...



Unbelievable!!  Remember, the state is withholding details about this case and a judge refused the requests of the media to make them public.

----------


## Dan40

> Unbelievable!!  Remember, the state is withholding details about this case and a judge refused the requests of the media to make them public.


Well there isn't enough space to put SAVAGE BLACK ANIMAL on the form.

----------


## DonGlock26

That's in the narrative.

----------

